# Epik Legend or Rythmik FV 12 Sub



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok considering my budget of 500 dollars which sub is the better choice from Epik Legend or Rythmik FV12? Please don't give me suggestions for other Brands as they are more expensive. My room is 5400 cubic feet. I want smooth bass and chest pounding bass but that is not boomy. Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I would lean towards the rythmik by a decent margin.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

I second recommendation for the Rythmik especially if you can find it for $500.

I own a pair of legends and am reasonably happy with them. I bought mine used and for what I paid it is a good deal. At the retail price however there are better choices out there IMHO. 

I can post some near field measurements of the legends if you'd like to take a look


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Rythmik.:T


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

In a room that large I don't think either of these subs will give you "chest pounding" bass. However, I think you will be pleased with either of these choices. The Legend will probably have more mid-bass but the FV12 will probably be cleaner and more accurate and is ruler flat down to 20hz. And while I think Epik has resolved the amp problems that the Legend was having, I believe the amp still runs a little hot due to the dual 12's.

Either way, both are great companies with top-notch products and customer service.


----------



## brian6751 (Jul 8, 2010)

another vote for the Rythmik out of those two. you will need the lower end output from the ported design with that big a room.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

If it's only between those two then you'll have to go with the Legend; the FV12 is out of production. Rythmik is redesigning it, and unfortunately they have no stock of the current unit.


----------

